# The Wreck aka Ashlands Farm, Tamworth June 08



## cardiffrail (Jun 5, 2008)

Found about this place on the SABRE forum. It's a pretty complete albeit extremely trashed farm located just outside Tamworth. There's the remains of the farmhouse, stable block, another couple of small buildings and some barns. There's also a railway truck for some reason. 

The farmhouse



























Barns



























Stable block










































Railway wagon


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the old railway truck and the way its buried in all that vegetation.. Why is it that old railway cars are always found on derelict farms?


----------



## ricasso (Jun 5, 2008)

*ashlands farm*

Looks like the remains of a guards/brake van to me.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 5, 2008)

ricasso said:


> Looks like the remains of a guards/brake van to me.



Quite correct. Many of these were purchased for use as staff shelters/office accommodation. The cast iron stove proving very useful in cold weather.


----------



## ashless (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought this said "Ashless Farm" I got all excited! 

Good pics mate!


----------



## yamahapaul (Jun 6, 2008)

*re: ashlands farm*

this is the kind of place that is right up my street.....any chance you could pm me with some location info please????


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 6, 2008)

yamahapaul said:


> this is the kind of place that is right up my street...



Me too...love farm buildings...especially like seeing the exposed wooden beams and brickwork. Nice explore and pics, CR.


----------



## borntobemild (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pics and not too far from me.

Got friends who have a smallholding and they use old railway trucks for keeping chickens in.

Built to last - as they say.


----------



## TK421 (Jun 6, 2008)

Great find and report. The railway truck is indeed a brake van, used at the end of unfitted good trains to add braking force, with concrete blocks at either end to add weight, and a screw brake (which can be seen in the picture). It is withpout its original body, here is pic of what one looks like. 






Sadly not in use anymore due to modern braking systems on wagons, although it is odd to find one on a farm, much more common was the standard box van, which in effect is a portable shed, they turn up all over the place!!


----------



## Amiee (Jan 12, 2009)

Kind or reminds me of the state my parents brought back in 2002. 

Was a derelict bungalow, which had been empty for 5 or so years, and the farm had previoulsy been used as a pig & chicken farm! It was pure filth not sure If I have pics lying around..

Anyways there were numerous train carages on the land aswell.. always wondered what they were used for other than for keeping chickens in!!

Good Pics btw!


----------



## smileysal (Jan 12, 2009)

Excellent pics mate, like this a lot. Love old farms and such.

Just looking at the old guards van on there, and it looks like there's a rail underneath it. Was there a line going through the centre of the farm at some point? Just looks unusual.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## HomeEdMom (Apr 8, 2022)

borntobemild said:


> Nice pics and not too far from me.
> 
> Got friends who have a smallholding and they use old railway trucks for keeping chickens in.
> 
> Built to last - as they say.


Do you know the location? I’d love to take my home educated children for a look around!


----------

